# Prestige Pro 7d Android tablet won't turn on



## Aklp (Mar 31, 2014)

I have a Prestige Pro 7D Internet Tablet with Andriod OS, and it won't turn on. I had Pandora (A music station player) and Kik (An instant messenger) opened, and out of nowhere my tablet froze. The sound came back, but it was skipping, and nothing would change on the screen when I tapped it. I pushed the reset button, and like it's supposed to, the tablet turned off. (I have used the reset button before) When I went to turn it back on (By pressing the Reset button , because my power button is broken.) it loaded to the power on screen (it is a black screen with the words "Visual Land" in the middle), but it didn't change. I waited for about 10 minutes, and nothing happened. So I tried it a few more times, and the same thing happened. Once, it loaded one more screen in, but not to the log in screen. I know it's not dead because it's been charging. So, do you know what my problem is? Can you help, or do I have to replace it?


----------

